# La Fête de la Bière de Munich pour la 171e fois et pas une ride



## macinside (17 Septembre 2004)

_MUNICH (Allemagne) (AFP) - La Fête de la Bière de Munich (sud) est un pied de nez à ceux qui prétendent au succès par des nouveautés toujours plus folles. Elle se renouvelle samedi pour la 171e fois selon un rituel immuable qui fait recette: chaleur humaine, alcool à profusion et folklore comique.
"Rien de spectaculaire": le commentaire vient du maire de Munich lui-même, Christian Ude, pressé par les journalistes de révéler les nouveautés de l'édition 2004 de l'"Oktoberfest". "Les Wiesn (lieu où se déroule la Fête, ndlr) doivent rester exactement comme le monde l'espère et l'attend".

Les habitués trouveront à la même place leur tente préférée. Il y en a quatorze, pour tous les goûts: l'élégante "Hippodrome" aux balustrades de bois peint, le "Schottenhammel" ("Mouton d'Ecosse") destinée aux étudiants munichois rodés à la bière, ou encore la sulfureuse "Armbrustschuetzen" ("Arquebusiers") où la seule limite est le coma éthylique...
Du 18 septembre au 3 octobre, la ville prévoit au moins autant de visiteurs que l'an passé, soit 6,3 millions. Après une chute de fréquentation suite aux attentats du 11 septembre 2001 aux Etats-Unis (5,5 millions en 2001 contre 6,9 en 2000), la Fête retrouve son succès habituel. Les forces de sécurité restent néanmoins en alerte, aidées par des caméras de surveillance.

Garçons en culotte de peau et serveuses en "dirndl" --la fameuse robe à fronces au généreux décolleté agrémenté de dentelles--, attendent de pied ferme les gorges sèches, bras croulant sous les chopes d'un litre, la ration standard de la Bavière. Son prix varie entre 6,65 et 7,10 euros, soit 30 cents de plus qu'en 2003.
Indispensables pour éviter de noyer son estomac dans un excès de malt, les compagnons de la bière seront disponibles partout: saucisses épicées et côtes de porc fumées.

Musique folklorique et chants locaux devraient rendre les visiteurs encore un peu plus sociables, assis en rangs serrés sur des bancs. Puis, une fois les présentations faites, en transe sur les tables.

L'an dernier, les buveurs avaient réalisé une bonne performance en engloutissant 62.294 hectolitres de bière, deuxième record de l'histoire de l'"Oktoberfest" après 2.000 (64.591 hectolitres).

Depuis sa création en 1810 à l'occasion du mariage du futur roi Louis Ier de Bavière avec la princesse Thérèse de Saxe-Hildburghausen, l'évènement s'est tout de même enrichi de quelques nouveautés. Par exemple, depuis peu, la Fête tente de se dissocier de l'image de rendez-vous de beuverie en offrant des distractions pour les enfants et une protection accrue des femmes contre le harcèlement sexuel._












_Un guide argotique pour buveurs excessifs à Munich



MUNICH, Allemagne (Reuters) - Les participants à la fête annuelle de la bière qui ouvre samedi à Munich disposeront cette année d'un petit guide pratique qui pourrait se révéler de la plus grande utilité en cas d'abandon éthylique.

L'éditeur allemand Langenscheidt met en vente pour trois euros un guide de poche, protégé par une couverture spéciale résistant à la bière, à la moutarde et à la graisse de poulet, et dans lequel sont traduits en anglais et en allemand des mots d'argot bavarois, dont la mise en pratique dépendra de l'état d'ébriété du lecteur.

Parmi ces mots, on retrouve "bsuffa" (ivre), "biesln" (uriner), "schbeim" (vomir) ou encore "obandln" (flirter).

Cette 171e Oktoberfest de Munich, prévue pour durer jusqu'au 3 octobre, réserve une autre surprise aux quelque six millions de buveurs attendus: le prix du litre de bière a augmenté pour atteindre désormais 7,10 euros.

L'Oktoberfest remonte à 1810, lorsque cinq jours de fête furent organisés dans la capitale bavaroise pour célébrer le mariage du prince Ludwig et de la princesse Thérèse._


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

moi aussi j'ai fais sa fête à la bière 171 fois*... pas une ride !  :love:




* p'tet même un peu plus :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Septembre 2004)

Pas besoin que ce soit la fête de la bière en Belgique pour boire :love: :love: :love: c'est tous les jours la fête :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin que ce soit la fête de la bière en Belgique pour boire :love: :love: :love: c'est tous les jours la fête :love:


 J'ai remarqué ça, ouais... :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Septembre 2004)

Oui enfin la Oktoberfest c'est un peu pour les touristes, le bon gros bavarois du coin, lui, il n'attend personne toute l'année pour s'enfiler deux litres dès le p'tit déj' histoire de bien commencer sa journée...


----------



## Timekeeper (18 Septembre 2004)

j'veux y aller pour les manèges


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

J'veux y aller pour les masses de deux litres, les zincs avec rigoles urinaires, et les tables en sous-sol garnies de vomitoriums (pour initiés seulement)


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

j'en ai fait une, c'est marrant a faire  

Enfin 3j de charge monnumentale ca pique au retour


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2004)

le maillot officiel


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

Was denken Sie von einem AES in München? Na Ja, das ist eine gute Idee. Was denkst du Paul? Ich bin sicher, daß du einverstanden bist. :casse:


----------



## Macthieu (19 Septembre 2004)

pouvez-vous me laisser un peu de bière s.v.p.


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> pouvez-vous me laisser un peu de bière s.v.p.




de retour ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2004)

En parland de bières, je vais aller en boire une, une vraie Belge à votre santé :love:


----------



## Macthieu (20 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de retour ?



je suis de retour seulement s'il y a de la bière


----------

